# Rocky Horror Picture Show Remake



## scareme

I found this trailer for the Rocky Horror Picture Show remake. The first is such a cult classic, I know there will be a lot of people hating on it. I'll give it a look. But I don't know how they think anyone could take Tim curry's place. Although I do like what I see and hear from Riff Raff. Adam Lambert as Eddie? Again I think Meatloaf sealed that roll.

Anyway, here it is...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/wa...horror-picture-show-teaser/ar-BBt7Swk#image=1


----------



## Otaku

Yeah, Riff looks and sounds like he was cut from the same cloth as Richard O'Brien...but I have to agree with you about Tim Curry. I must have seen the original about 50 times at the midnight movies (and always with in-costume actors on the stage). I'm willing to give it a chance.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I love Reeve Carney. (He plays Dorian Gray in Penny Dreadful.) and agree that he looks like he'll make a pretty good Riff. As for everyone else, I just don't think I can deal with it. This is one of my all time favs. I've seen it so many times I almost know it line for line.
However my hubby and I went to a local play house this past fall and saw a live performance and it was super. 
But in all honesty I don't think anyone can truly fill Tim's sequined shoes!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can a girl playing a girl be a "sweet transvestite from Transylvania"? I think not:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Why remake a movie when they got it right the first time?????


----------



## scareme

Part of our Halloween tradition is watching the stage production. Last time I went dressed as one of the party guest. I ended up sitting across the isle from the mayor. I did the time warp anyway. I figure if you go to see the play, you have to realize you might see some scary things. Like me dancing.



Spooky1 said:


> Why remake a movie when they got it right the first time?????


I agree. It would be like remaking Gone With The Wind, and using Kim Kardashian as Scarlett.


----------



## Dyad

I love the original myself but am willing to give this a chance and like Scareme said there are going to be those who hate on it but you get that with all remakes. It could also be a good things possible get a new generation interested in it and they they may decide to see the original. I started off by watching my first "Monster Movie" the Monster Squad and that caused me to look deeper into all the classics and got me interested...


----------



## FreakinFreak

Why spend the time replicating the original, they'll never succeed. Go do a follow-on original.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I'm definitely going to give this a chance, and I may even like it, but I'm admittedly a little skeptical/nervous about the original magic of the film being completely lost in this remake. I do appreciate that they went in a different direction with Dr. Frank-N-Furter. If they had tried to find an actor to replicate his performance they would've failed miserably. 
On the bright side- If all else in the movie is crap, at least Tim Curry will make a cameo.


----------



## Dyad

Well I must say I finally got around to watching the remake and well.... sadly like many remakes it failed... in my opinion anyhow. Laverne Cox did a good Job but was still not Tim Curry. Reeve Carney was good as Riff Raff. overall I was not a fan


----------



## spinwitch

I've seen stage productions and enjoyed them,so I viewed this as being something as the the same. Still think it should be a guy playing Frankenfurter no matter how good Cox is. Really liked the new Columbia. I loved the homage to Tim Curry, but I found his obvious difficulty in articulating to be heartbreaking, and it didn't even sound like his voice (have always loved his voice)


----------



## randomr8

No. Just No.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Hmmm... as someone who's (gasp) never watched the first one, I think I'll watch the remake first and then the original. Sadly so many remakes fall short.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

_Glee_ already remade this and destroyed everything that was ever great, in the history of the entire world.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## randomr8

Lizzy, I 1st saw it in the late 70s early 80s. This was when alot of audience members brought props. cutlery. newspapers. water guns.... And recited by heart or added in dialogue. A first time should be at one of these if you can manage it. https://www.amctheatres.com/movies/the-rocky-horror-picture-show


----------

